# Pr and getting married



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I am an EP holder from the USA. I am applying for PR in September. I earn about $7700 a month.

I met my fiancé here in Singapore. She is from Myanmar. She is a Q pass holder. She makes $2600 a month.

Neither of us have ever held a WP. We do not need permission from the MOM.

Once we marry (January or so) she wants to break for bout two months, then work only part time on a DP if possible. 

What if I get PR? Can she still have a DP?

We want to visit (not stay) in the USA next spring.

Your thoughts.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

DP (and the possibility of working on LoC that comes with it) is only available for dependants of EP holders, NOT PRs!
If you become PR, she will only be able to get an LTVP, which does not allow any kind of work. (Note LTVP+, which allows work on LoC, is only available for dependants of citizens.) If she wants to work then, she would have to qualify for her own WP or EP.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and as of now, even Citizens have problem securing LTVP for their wife ..


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

She already has a Q-pass, and has been in Singapore three years. So even if she breaks from work for a while she can always get a job from anyplace that has a expat quota like she can now, right? The employer will apply for a new Q or S pass.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro: in theory, Yes. For me, I wouldn't postpone the marriage as the longer you been married, ICA takes things more favourably

That's just my 2 cents.

As for LTVP: as said, ICA is stingy in issuing LTVP et al .. so I don't know if anybody can guarantee that ...


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Linuxpro: in theory, Yes. For me, I wouldn't postpone the marriage as the longer you been married, ICA takes things more favorably


Working on it. She is visiting her home town in Myanmar. 

She has to get a death certificate for her late husband. Seven years ago she never imagined that she would re-marry, so she never bothered. The problem is the certificate will not be in English.

I already have a letter of divorce. The ROM in Singapore requires proof. 

If there is a close by country we can visit to get married without need of documents? It has to be one that Singapore will accept a marriage license from. I would be happy to visit. 

Most states in the USA are not so picky, but getting her a visa is difficult. A fiance visa for the USA is simple, if I live there, but not so simple when I do not live in the USA.


----------

